# Woodstock 1969 - Complet list of artists with set list!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Enjoy!

Woodstock 1969 Lineup and Songlist


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neat!

My dad wouldn't let me hitchhike to Woodstock once he saw the traffic jams on TV. But looking through the list, I'm surprised by how many of the acts I had seen, and in a few cases, met.
Richie Havens (played at our high school)
John Sebastian (saw the Lovin' Spoonful at Expo 67)
Incredible String Band (interviewed them after a concert for campus radio)
Tim Hardin (on a double bill with John Prine)
Ravi Shankar (saw several times; tiki-tiki-ta-tiki-ta-ta)
Janis Joplin (with the Full Tilt Band; at the Forum, with James Cotton opening)
The Grateful Dead (with the Jefferson Airplane in an outdoor show at Place Ville Marie)
The Who (during the tour to support "Sell Out" with Keith Moon; I think the Box Tops and the 1910 Fruitgum Company opened for them)
Jefferson Airplane
Johnny Winter (met him briefly after a show with the band that included Rick Derringer)
Paul Butterfield Blues Band (saw them after they had changed guitarists from Buzzy Feiten - at Woodstock - to Ralph Wash)

It's funny, you know. There area bunch of acts that wouldn't even be considered as "rock" any more; like Melanie, Bert Sommer, Arlo Guthrie, Joan Baez, Country Joe Macdonald, John Sebastian, Incredible String Band, or Richie Havens. Almost like a folk festival inserted into a rock festival. Some of my CEGEP colleagues went, and came back with stories about sliding barechested in the mud. Since I couldn't go, I spent the weekend going to see the Mothers of Invention 5 times, and interviewing Frank Zappa. Pretty decent runner-up prize, though I'm still sorry I didn't get to go.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

On a side note, does footage of the entire festival exist?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

There's some footage over youtube:

WOODSTOCK 1969 - YouTube


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Left Van to go there. Picked up a girl around Hope who was hitching to Calgary. Figured I'd spend a day in Calgary partying......missed Woodstack completely.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just for you @mhammer


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I liked Canned Heats show the best. The quality of the You Tube clips are very good .


----------

